# Hi power copy!!!



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Bonjour,
I've bought a FEG 45ACP,Browning clone. I love it, BUT the grip is a bit tatty.
Will a HOGUE wrap around replacement grip for a Hi-power fit the FEG? :smt102
I've emailed HOGUE, without a reply. Any FEG owners out there?

Merci,
fusil


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fusil;

I can't readily find an answer to your question, but I am led to believe that the FEG .45 ACP clone of the Browning Hi-Power could not use ordinary Browning grips because the frame may be too wide (.45 vs. 9mm).

If nobody answers your question satisfactorily, send me a PM and I will telephone Hogue to find an answer, and PM you in return.

It will be a while before I can do that, as I have concerts to attend and a rehearsal to lead before the weekend is over. That's why I hope someone else can answer you.


----------



## Don357 (Dec 4, 2007)

I too am interested in the grip situation. I also have a FEG GKK-45. I "like" the grips but don't "love" them, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Fusil PMed me: The 9mm Hi-Power grips won't fit the .45 frame.
Sorry.


----------



## bhpfan (Aug 7, 2007)

The FEG 45s look like a Hi Power, but it's more of a S&W clone. So, there is not much in common between the FEG .45 with the BHP. The only line of pistol from FEG that are true BHP clones is the PJK-9HP series.


----------



## JayPee (Nov 29, 2009)

bhpfan said:


> The FEG 45s look like a Hi Power, but it's more of a S&W clone. So, there is not much in common between the FEG .45 with the BHP. The only line of pistol from FEG that are true BHP clones is the PJK-9HP series.


+1. The double action FEG's basically have everything in common with the Smith and Wesson Model 59 and little in common with the BHP beyond a passing superficial resemblance. I can easily make out the Smith and Wesson influence in the gun's appearance, and they are definitely not Browning clones. But that really doesn't take anything away from the gun, since, like all FEG products, these guns are well made, good guns. The only drawbacks to them are that parts are very scarce and they will only accept FEG factory magazines. Unfortunately, gun dealers and sellers continue to call them "FEG Hi Powers", which is a total misnomer. That title, like bhpfan said, belongs only on the PJK 9HP, and then only on the earlier versions made before FEG introduced their own in-house slide stop to the gun. For clarification, here are a couple of photos of the PJK 9HP showing both types of slide stop.









This is the truest of the Browning Hi Power clones, the early FEG PJK 9HP with the original Browning style slide stop and small safety lever.









This is the later FEG PJK 9HP which displays the newer FEG in-house slide stop system and FEG's extended safety lever.

A friend called the firm that imported the PJK 9HP's, KBI, yesterday and found that they still have parts for the PJK 9HP, so you fellows with the double action FEG's might call them and see if they can help you with parts also. I dunno, but it's worth a call if you can't find any parts for them. If not maybe they can direct you to a source. The 9mm double action FEG's such as the P9R were imported by Century Arms International, so that might also be worth a check for parts. Best wishes.

JP


----------



## righttoown (Jan 4, 2010)

How does the FNP9 compare?


----------



## Brass (Mar 11, 2013)

I know this is digging up an older thread but I thought since this is one of the results listed looking for info on FEG handguns I would answer with a little of what I have found out.

I understand there to be two times at which models were labeled incorrectly by the importer. Once when two different model numbers were used on the exact same gun and second when two different models were sharing the same number. Im unsure as to whether these incidents occurred at the same time or separate. So inspection of the gun is a must to determine which variation you have. My newly purchased FEG PJK-9HP is a perfect example of this. Mine retains the HP crossbolt design while also having the extended slide/safety lever. They did later switch to a S&W style barrel/frame/slide arrangement.

Best source for info regaurding the FEG 9HP variations that Ive found is here The FÉG Hi-Power Blog: "Decoding the FÉG Hi-Power" by JayPee

Now addressing the main topic here, the FEG GKK-45. I am looking to purchase one of these possibly tomorrow but at the latest a few weeks. Ran into someone at a gun show that had one for a decent price and in amazing condition. He Just called in fact and said we could arrange something in a few weeks, he is gonna leave it with a relative since he is from out of state. Anyway I was also thinking about how to replace the factory grips. The HP grips wont fit so it leaves two options, either buy and modify HP grips (Ive read about it being done) or get out the tools and make some yourself. Of course you could always find someone capable of making custom grips if your willing to pay. I would prefer to have fun designing my own out of a nice piece of rosewood .

As far as the FEG hand guns go, my own feelings and many upon many personal reviews Ive read online all lean the same direction. They are for their cost, a very reliable and well made gun no matter what variation or model you have. The fit and finish may not be up to the highest standards but are not far off. A gritty feel to the trigger pull seems to be the biggest complaint. Which seems to be taken care of pretty easily with some spare time and a little elbow grease . I have always liked the BHP's but have never had the extra cash flow to justify buying one. I held my fist FEG many years ago and instantly liked the feel and balance of it, same as I do the BHP. I knew I would eventually own one and now I may end up having two FEG's.

Oh... I should probably say hello, since this is my fist post here lol. So, hello.


----------



## dogngun (May 29, 2006)

The GKK .45 is not a BHP. It looks like a very big one, but internally is closer to a S&W 3rd Gen 59 series pistol. There are no aftermarket grips made especially for it, and FEG, which was the AState Arms Maker for Hungary for centuries, is out of business.

I have owned several FEG pistols. they are very good and reliable guns. The HP copies were marked with the Mauser banner and sold as Mausers in Europe, and Israel used FEG parts for repairing their High Powers. I believe Numrich might have FEG parts, but I don't know what is left.

Mark


----------

